# Billing Echo on same day as sub hospital visit



## jessica1974 (Jun 15, 2010)

I work for a Cardiologist and we often perform intrep of echo's on the same day that we do a subsquent hospital visit. I have been told several different things. I have been instructed not to bill the sub hospital visit just the echo intrep.  I also been instructed to bill both with a mod 25 appended to the sub hospital visit. If you bill both without the modifier the sub hospital visit always gets denied.  If anyone has suggestions as to which is appropiate I would appreciate knowing.  This is a continual problem in the practice & I want to be sure to bill correctly.
Thanks


----------



## lhallstrom (Jun 15, 2010)

The -25 modifier should be appended only to the E/M visit. Both services on the same date of service should be reimbursed as long as rprovided and documented separately. Careful assignment of ICD-9 codes supported by the documentation is also very important. This is a denial we appeal with submission of the medical records.


----------



## jessica1974 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for your answer. I thought the 25 was the way to go but it's nice to know for sure.


----------

